# Acana food



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

Trying to find the Acana food that's not puppy specific but all ages. On the website I see the adult food but nothing says all ages is that the one? Thank you


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

we use both "duck and pear" and "pacifica" by Acana for our Vizsla. i notice the bag for the duck and pear says 'for all life stages'. The Pacifica does not say this, but both bags have feeding instructions for puppies and adults on the back. hope that helps


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes it does thank you. Also yesterday I found a shop in my town that sell it and got a free sample to try to test he likes it


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I hope that you can obtain a sample of Orijen- they have puppy food. I know that people, most people are trying to save money while giving the best care for their pets. Therefore it is in this interest ( and not just trying to push a website) that I ask people to look at the Chewy.com Web site which has these great foods on sale delivery to your home.

If your puppy likes the food I know that it's important to support businesses, but I think that saving money is just.a bit more important- ie; for pet insurance.

Your puppy will be grateful for all that you do and having peace of mind means more leisure and good training time with your Vizsla  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

Ah I'm in the UK but I'd be interested if anyone has good prices here x


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay, I am certain that the UK does have bargain online stores too. No GMOS in Acana nor Orijen a big plus for your precious pup! 
Please post pictures when Frank is at home. Have you met his sire and mom? Are they good Vizslas?


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2016)

Not met the dad but met the mum the grandma and a previous 8 month they kept. All completely gorgeous girls. I sat on the floor for 2 seconds and the 8 month got on my lap, trampolines with the breeders grandchildren. Lovely people too I got a really good feeling and they post me videos and pictures all the time also they Facebook friends with a lot of previous puppy parents and they all seem good dogs x


----------

